# Há petróleo nos gelos do Árctico para abastecer o planeta durante três anos



## ecobcg (26 Jul 2008 às 12:33)

_Debaixo dos gelos do Árctico estarão escondidos 90 milhões de barris de petróleo, o suficiente para satisfazer a procura mundial durante três anos, e que representam 13 por cento do total de reservas petrolíferas ainda não descobertas. Os dados são dos Serviços Geológicos dos Estados Unidos, revelados numa notícia do 'Público'.

Diario Económico Online

A maior parte das reservas encontra-se na plataforma continental, em zonas perto da costa dos países do Círculo Polar Árctico, em regiões de propriedade definidas, o que na prática significa que não deve haver disputas territoriais pela exploração dos recursos, como refere o jornal.

Os Serviços Geológicos dos Estados Unidos divulgaram os resultados de um estudo sobre as reservas de hidrocarbonetos ainda por explorar no Árctico, e de acordo com Donald Gautier, citado pelo Público, “a plataforma continental do Alasca é o local onde se deve procurar hoje petróleo”.

Para além do petróleo, o Alasca pode esconder também mais de 46 biliões de metros cúbicos de gás natural, o que representa 30% das reservas ainda não descobertas do combustível._

Quem ouviu esta noticia nos telejornais até parecia tinham encontrado petróleo para umas dezenas de anos.... agora, 3 ANOS!!!! Será que alguém irá avaliar os danos ambientais causados nessa zona, apenas para explorar petróleo para três anos?????Será que vale a pena???! Para as petroliferas claro que sim! Para o ambiente? Parece-me que não....os danos que serão causados irão repercutir-se provavelmente durante bem mais de 3 anos...


----------



## José M. Sousa (26 Jul 2008 às 16:11)

ecobcg disse:


> _Debaixo dos gelos do Árctico estarão escondidos 90 milhões de barris de petróleo, o suficiente para satisfazer a procura mundial durante três anos, e que representam 13 por cento do total de reservas petrolíferas ainda não descobertas. Os dados são dos Serviços Geológicos dos Estados Unidos, revelados numa notícia do 'Público'.
> 
> Diario Económico Online
> 
> _


_

Na realidade são 90 mil milhões de barris. Mas corresponde de facto a cerca de 3 anos ao consumo actual. De facto o mundo está louco! Esse petróleo só poderá ser explorado com o degelo e ainda por cima só dá para sustentar o vício apenas por três anos.

Um texto interessante sobre a crise ecológica (original em www.monthlyreview.org)

Ecology - The Moment of Truth
http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dckws285_19cxrw75hr_


----------

